# New Moxie pictures!!



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She is a great little dog! I love attitude, it just shines in her pictures.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Moxie*

Moxie is just beautiful, adorable, and I'm so proud she came back to you!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Love that pic of her giving you a high five. What a good girl she was for you today with her recalls.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

She looks so alert in all these pictures with her ears straight up. cracks me up. Her recalls have always been great. she sees something chases, gets bored, comes back...nooo mama don't leave me!!

Anthony and I play hide and seek with her if she gets to far ahead we hide and I call her back. After 2 times of this she heels perfectly off leash.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Pretty Moxie looks like she had a blast. A big 'Way To Go, Moxie' for the fantastic recall (s). I love the 'Hi Paw' picture too. Cute!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It looks like Moxie had a great time off leash. Love the "Talk to the Paw" shot.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love the paw picture of Moxie too. Talk to the Paw Mom. She is such a cutie and so smart with her great recall.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Great shot of Moxie's high five/wave. Very sweet!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

She's snoozing alot now.She keeps walking into this one wall.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

What a cute little girl you have. Love the high five picture!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

She's sleeping now, she will be resting today she doesn't like going to classes with me anymore, it's very sad.


----------

